# Metro.2033.PAL.XBOX360-SWAG



## T-hug (Mar 12, 2010)

```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ???? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ? ÌpÌ¦ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÌ¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂ ???????2ÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?????2???????2?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? ?
???ÂÂee'ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂ??????????????2?ÂÂÂÂ ?????
???ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÂÂ ??2???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???????????? ?ÂÂ? ?±?
? ??????? ?????????????????ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???¦ÂÂÂÂ????????????ÂÂ??? ??
ÂÂ????????????????????ÂÂÂÂ???¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? ?? Ì???¦ ????????2????
Ì?????????????2???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ì????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???¦Ìp ?????ÂÂÂÂ ??????????¦
???????? ? 2??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????¦ÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ????????¦ÂÂÂÂ Ì???????
??????¦ Ì¦???ÂÂ ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?­???ÂÂÂÂ???¦ÂÂÂÂ??­???ÂÂÂÂ2???????¦ÂÂSWAG!
ÂÂ??????? ???¦ÂÂ????ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ?? ???¦ÂÂ ????ÂÂÂÂÌ??? ???¦ÂÂ??????????
ÂÂ ????????ÂÂ? ?????ÂÂ???? ??¦??? ?Ì???????????¦?Ì????????ÂÂ???¦??????????
ÂÂÂÂ???????????ÂÂ????ÂÂ???Ì?? ???r??????????????¦???¦???ÂÂ 2??Ì??????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????????????ÂÂ? Ì?? Ì???Ì???¦ÂÂÂÂ???????Ì???Ì?¦ÂÂÂÂ???????????ÂÂ ?
?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ?????????????ÂÂ?Ì???¦ ???????ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂ???¦??? ?ÂÂ ?? ????¦ ???
ÂÂ?? ?ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ??????????ÂÂÌ???¦ Ì?????¦ÂÂ ????ÂÂ ? Ì???Ì?????ÂÂÂÂ Ì????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??????¦? ????ÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂ????¦ÂÂÂÂ? ???¦????????????­????
ÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ?????? ?¦????ÂÂ ????¦ÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????Ì?????????????­ ??
ÂÂ?????? ??????????????¦? ??????ÂÂÂÂ????? ????¦ÂÂÂÂ2?????¦???ÂÂ ????????????¦
?ÂÂ???¦??????????????Ì¦Ì?????¦ÂÂ????????????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ??ÂÂ2?????? ????????
ÂÂÂÂ????????????????ÂÂÂÂ?????? ? ??????????¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ???????? ???¦
ÂÂ ???????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ???????????ÂÂ????ÂÂ?????????????????????????????????????????? ?????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ2 ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?? ??ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Metro 2033 -Uncut-ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ2? 2?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?? ?? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? 2? 2?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ??? ?¦ ?¦Ì¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂ platform ....... XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ì¦?¦ ?¦ ??? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ?¦ ?¦Ì¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂ release date ... 12-03-2010ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ì¦?¦ ?¦ÂÂ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ2?ÂÂ 2¦ ?¦ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂfilenames ...... swag-metro.r**ÂÂ ? ?¦ ??ÂÂ 2?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ2?? ??? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ origin/source .. PAL / DVD9ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ?? ???ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ????2ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂformat ......... .isoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????? ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???r????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂlanguage ....... EN iT FR DE ESÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????Ì???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ì????¦
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????¦ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÌ????¦
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????Ìr????????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?????????Ì¦??????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???????¦ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ì??????? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????????¦ http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/objects/039/039148.html Ì????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ »ªªªªªªªª Notes: PAL Release from your favourite Group!ÂÂÂÂÂÂ&ªªªªª» _
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂª_ »ªªªªªSpecial Greets fly out to www.xrel.to - PLEASE DIE &ªªª» _ª
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?? ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? 2 ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ? ?? ?p???????????? no class - only style ??????????????? 2 ? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ? ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ? ? ? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
```















Summary:
_An action-oriented combination of horror, survival, RPG, and shooting, all based on a story by Russian author Dmitriy 
Glukhovskiy.The whole world lies in ruins. Humanity is almost annihilated. Due to the high-level of radiation cities became 
unsuitable for living. Humans have yielded the supremacy on Earth to a new species. Creatures mutated by radiation are 
more adapted to the changed world. There are only clusters of humans left on the planet ... At least, that's what the ten 
thousand survivors camped out in the various sections of the Moscow metro must believe, since they have no evidence
that they are not the last ones alive. And now, even this way of life is being threatened by the evolved evil from outside. 
As Artem, you set out from the first invaded colony, fighting through a society of divided by desperate politics, ideologies 
and economies to warn the rest and reach the Polis stronghold before everything is destroyed._


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn it you beat me to it Thug, personally I am really excited about this (STALKER is one of my favourite ever games).

My old post (now deleted):
Full 360 newspost assuming I stagger in at a reasonable time this evening, aside from Way.of.the.Samurai.3.PAL.XBOX360-SWAG (the other release was region locked US only) everything else has either been a Japanese region dupe or otherwise covered.

<b>Metro.2033.PAL.XBOX360-SWAG</b>
Region locked PAL and Japan only. US release set for Tuesday.

I am being exceptionally lazy today so a preview post:
<a href="http://www.gamerevolution.com/preview/xbox360/metro-2033" target="_blank">http://www.gamerevolution.com/preview/xbox360/metro-2033</a>

For those even lazier than I (a feat I commend you for) it is a post apocalypse FPS which to my eye read as something of a cross between Fallout 3 and the STALKER series (helped by many of the team having worked on STALKER at various points) but possibly even more than that and aside from MotoGP fans it will probably be the only big release for the next week or maybe two (at which point we get several big releases). Much like STALKER it is based on a novel although I dare say the novel is nowhere near as popular as the novel that STALKER was based on (Roadside picnic to save you a search).
Unlike the vast majority of FPS these days it seems to be all about the single player as well.

Boxart I stole from Amazon:
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/32303/51D4HVhckAL._SS350_.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Random trailer from youtube
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VdDVJe7vuq8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VdDVJe7vuq8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

NFO:



Spoiler



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄
ÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ ▄▀▓▀▄ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░
ÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂ ▒ ▐▌░▐▌ ▒ÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░
ÂÂ▒░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ÂÂ ▒ÂÂ ▓▄▀▄▄▄▀▄▓ÂÂ ▒ÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░
░▓▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂ ▓▓▄▄▀▄▓████▄▀▄▄▓▓ÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░▒ ░
▒▓▓ÂÂee'ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄▄█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▄▄▄▀▀ÂÂ▐▓█▀▀████▄▄▀▀▄▄▄▓▓ÂÂÂÂ ▓▒▓░▒
▓█▀ÂÂ▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▄█████ÂÂÂÂ ▄▄▄▓▓█▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓███ÂÂ▀██████▄▄▄▀▀ ▀ÂÂ▄ ▀█▒▓
▀ ▄██▓▓██▄ ▄▄██████▀▀▄▄▄█▓▓▀▀ÂÂ▄▀▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐▓██▌ÂÂÂÂ███▀███████▄ÂÂ▓█▄ ▀█
ÂÂ██▓████▓▄██▓█████▄██▓▓▀▀ÂÂÂÂ▄██▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓███ ▄▀ ▐███▌ ▀▀██████▄▓███▄
▐█▓█████████▀▓██▄▓▓▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▐████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐▓██▌▐▌░ █████ÂÂÂÂ ▀█████████▌
█▓██████▀ ▄ ▄▓█▓▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █████▌ÂÂÂÂ ▓███ÂÂ▀▄██████▌ÂÂÂÂ ▐██▓█████
▐▓█████▌ ▐▌▐▓█▀ÂÂ ▄ÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██░███ÂÂÂÂ▐▓██▌ÂÂÂÂ███░███ÂÂÂÂ▄▓▓██████▌ÂÂSWAG!
ÂÂ█▓█████▄ ▀██▌ÂÂ▄███ÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂ ██ ▓██▌ÂÂ ▓██▀ÂÂÂÂ▐███ ███▌ÂÂ▓▓███▀▄███
ÂÂ █▓▓█████▄ÂÂ▀ ▀▓▓███ÂÂ░░▒▓ ██▌▐▓██ ▓▐███████████▌▄▐███▐▓███▀ÂÂ▓██▌▄████████▓░
ÂÂÂÂ▀█▓▓██████▄▄ÂÂ▀▓▓██ÂÂ░▒▓▐██▓ ███▌▓▓█████████████▌███▌███ÂÂ ▄▓██▐█████████▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▀▓▓████████▄▄▀▓▓█ÂÂ░ ▐██▓ ▐███▐███▌ÂÂÂÂ▄█▄██▀█▐███▐█▌ÂÂÂÂ▀█████████▀ÂÂ ▀
▄ÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂ▀▀▓▓███████▄▀▓▓ÂÂ░▐███▌ ███████ÂÂÂÂ▓▓███ÂÂÂÂ███▌██▄ ▄ÂÂ ▀▄ ▄█▄█▌ ▄█▄
ÂÂ▀▄ ▓ÂÂ▄▀ÂÂÂÂ▀▀▓██████▄▀▓ÂÂ▐███▌ ▐█████▌ÂÂ ▐▓███ÂÂ ░ ▐███▐▀▄▄▄▄ÂÂÂÂ ▐████▄ ▀
ÂÂÂÂ ▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▓█████▌▐▓ ████ÂÂ ▓████ÂÂÂÂ▓███▌ÂÂÂÂ░ ███▌████████▄▄▄██░███▄
ÂÂÂÂ▀▓█▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▄▄ ▐▓█████ █▌████ÂÂ ▐▓███▌ÂÂ▐▓███ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▐▓██▐█████████████▀░ ▀█
ÂÂ▄▀▄▄▄▄ ▄▄███████▄████▌█ ██████ÂÂÂÂ█▓███▄ ▓███▌ÂÂÂÂ▄▓▓▓███▌█▀▀ÂÂ ▀▀▀█████▄▄██▌
▀ÂÂ▓▓▓▌▐▓████████████▀▐▌▐█████▌ÂÂ▄▄▄█▓███▀████ÂÂ▄▄▀▀▀▀▀ÂÂ▀▀ÂÂ▄▓▓▓██▄▄ ▀▀████▄█
ÂÂÂÂ▓████████████▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂ▀▓█████ ▄ ▐▓▓▓▀▀▀████▓▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐▓ÂÂ▀▀▀▓▓▓█▄▄ ▀▀█▌
ÂÂ ▄████████▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▀▄█▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▓▓██▓▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▀▓██▄ ▄
ÂÂÂÂ▀▓████▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓███▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓███▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▓██▓ ▒▒░░░░░░░░░ÂÂ▓██▀ÂÂ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒▒ ▓███▀
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀█▓ ▓▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄█▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▓ ▓█▀
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂ▀▓▄ ▀▓▄ÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Metro 2033 -Uncut-ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂ▄▓▀ ▄▓▀ÂÂ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ÂÂ▀▓▄ ▀▓▄ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓ ▄▓▀ ▄▓▀ÂÂ▀
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ ▄█▄ ▐▓▌ ▐▓▌▐▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂ platform ....... XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▐▌▐▓▌ ▐▓▌ ▄█▄ ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂ▓ÂÂ▐▓▌ ▐▓▌▐▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂ release date ... 12-03-2010ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▐▌▐▓▌ ▐▓▌ÂÂ▓ÂÂ▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▓▄ÂÂ ▄▓▌ ▐▓▌ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂfilenames ...... swag-metro.r**ÂÂ ▓ ▐▓▌ ▐▓▄ÂÂ ▄▓▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ÂÂ▄▓▓▀ ▓▓▀ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ origin/source .. PAL / DVD9ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓ ▀▓▓ ▀▓▓▄ÂÂ▀
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▓▓█ ▓▓▀▀▄▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂformat ......... .isoÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▄▀▀▓▓ █▓▓█
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ █▓██▌▓▀▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂlanguage ....... EN iT FR DE ESÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▀▀▀▓▐██▓█
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐▓████▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▐████▓▌
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐▓████▌ÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂ▐████▓▌
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ █▓████▄▐▌▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒░ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ ░▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▐▌▄████▓█
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ ███████▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▐███████ ▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄▄▀█████▌ http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/objects/039/039148.html ▐█████▀▄▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▓▓███████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █████▄█▓▓▀
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ »ªªªªªªªª Notes: PAL Release from your favourite Group!ÂÂÂÂÂÂ╠ªªªªªª» _
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂª_ »ªªªªªSpecial Greets fly out to www.xrel.to - PLEASE DIE ╠ªªªª» _ª
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ ▓▄ ▀▓██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██▓▀ ▄▓ ▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ ▒ ▓▄ ▀▓▌░░░░░░░░░░░░░ no class - only style ░░░░░░░░░░░░░▐▓▀ ▄▓ ▒ ▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ ░ ▒ ▓ÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ÂÂ▓ ▒ ░ ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ÂÂ ░ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒ ░ÂÂ ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 12, 2010)

Cool, trailers look good, but unsure do I get this, or wait for pc version


----------



## lenselijer (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm getting this now, just finished battlefield 2, hope this one is better.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, this game might turn out very good for me. I've only heard about it, never saw a trailer or even knew what it was about.
But this looks very interesting, coming out in a few days for PC I think. Hopefully it's a good port, then I can definitely see myself loving this.


----------



## War (Mar 12, 2010)

Fucking PAL.

PS: Where's Resonance of Fate? :


----------



## ganons (Mar 12, 2010)

doesnt look that good imo


----------



## playallday (Mar 13, 2010)

Can't you convert PAL to NTSC?


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 13, 2010)

You can convert using xextool or you can use a rebooter tweaked 360. Either way you will need a homebrew capable 360.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 14, 2010)

This game is pretty nice I am enjoying it very much, maybe more so than BC2.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2010)

Good to know Thug, a GOD install is ready to go over here so it looks like I will have another game to play. Especially as I finished BC2.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 16, 2010)

Metro.2033.MULTi4.READ.NFO.XBOX360-DNL - REGION FREE - English, Italian, Spanish and French.

Metro.2033-SKIDROW out now too.
Proper by Razor911 too lol.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Mar 16, 2010)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Metro.2033.MULTi4.READ.NFO.XBOX360-DNL - REGION FREE - English, Italian, Spanish and French.
> 
> Metro.2033-SKIDROW out now too.
> Proper by Razor911 too lol.


Ooo, there's a PC version? Also, awesome! RF version.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2010)

I played for a few nights now, play is somewhere between half life 2 (varying levels, style of play, somewhat linear), thief (stealth sections) and STALKER (given those who made it...). I have played a few FPS games thus far this "season" but for me it is the first since borderlands that I have truly wanted to play. No real on screen display to speak of is an interesting twist.

On the other hand my friend did not really enjoy it


----------

